# hi, new to this site , advice welcome !!



## southener (Sep 4, 2008)

hi everyone , im new to this site so go easy on me !!! lol
im looking to move to spain with my partner in may/june next year (alicante area ) and was wondering if any 1 could give me any advice on job hunting... , im a hgv driver in england and have looked on a few web sites for work/jobs and dont be able to find any !!.
do they exist ?? and how hard are they to get..., if i cant carry on my trade can any 1 give me some advice on how to go about finding work in alicante as i havent got the general bar work exp . ta xx


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

southener said:


> hi everyone , im new to this site so go easy on me !!! lol
> im looking to move to spain with my partner in may/june next year (alicante area ) and was wondering if any 1 could give me any advice on job hunting... , im a hgv driver in england and have looked on a few web sites for work/jobs and dont be able to find any !!.
> do they exist ?? and how hard are they to get..., if i cant carry on my trade can any 1 give me some advice on how to go about finding work in alicante as i havent got the general bar work exp . ta xx


Go easy on you?-----Unfortunately its a bit difficult with that request.
Things are worse here regarding jobs than in the UK and most likely worse still this time next year.
If you look through the various threads you will see it is the general opinion.
If your present situation is not too bad you may be as well to stick with it for quite a while.
Otherwise if you do make the move I wish you luck,you will probably need it.
Sorry to sound so negative,but best you know how things are.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Employment isnt good here. I dont know about HGV work, but I imagine its gonna be hard to get work. Maybe you could contact a few removal companies based in Spain and see if they have anything???


As for other work, well, you maybe lucky, but unfortunately there is mass unemployment amongst the spanish, the construction industry over here is on its knees and there are alot of east europeans flooding the job market and working for even less than the Spanish and I read somewhere that even they are returning back to their home countries cos there's little work available to them?????? Sorry to sound pessimistic, self opinionated or rude, but sadly, this is how it is!!

Have you thought about commuting?? is that a possiblity?? flights arent expensive and if you base yourself fairly near an airport????? I can be done, lots do



Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Employment isnt good here and there are alot of east europeans flooding the job market and working for even less than the Spanish and I read somewhere that even they are returning back to their home countries cos there's little work available to them
> 
> Jo


In fact, the Spanish government are now offering many of these people 15,000 dollars to return to their country, on the condition they don't return for 3 years, which at a guess means the Spanish government think things will turn around in approximately 3 years from now.

What Jo said about commuting could be your best bet.

I wish you well & good luck !

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Most the BIG long distance haulers are based near Barcelona. Cataluña was "inviting" Polish drivers because of a shortage. 

A second HUGE hub in Madrid. Lot's of trucks in Valencia too for the market produce. 

BUT there is a MAJOR DRIVE in Spain to have haulage moved to the rail network. 

But in Alicante - I'm not aware of much - Elche I guess for the footwear business. But away from the major hubs - my guess is there are enough drivers. Near the hubs - more work - but more competition. Spanish a MUST for inland drivers.

It's maybe not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

My advice to you, having been in the buisness for a while and still having friends in the business would be to turn the thought on its head.

Try getting a job in the UK with a company that is doing transport back and forwards with Spain. Last I heard there was a lack of good HGV drivers in the UK, and this might be an interesting answer to your problem


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

My hubby does HGV work in the UK when not doing his other work......work for HGV 1&2 is plentiful but in the Alicante region, I would definitely say you've more chance of see Osama bin Laden being caught shopping in Carrefour than you would finding work!!

Sorry to be negative but thats the reality of the situation, unfortunately.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I would definitely say you've more chance of see Osama bin Laden being caught shopping in Carrefour than you would finding work!!



Funny you should mention that ......................


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Tee hee......no, you saw Lord Lucan!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I would definitely say you've more chance of see Osama bin Laden being caught shopping in Carrefour than you would finding work!!


I'm off to Carrefour in a mo, I'll look out for him lol!!!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Give him my regards if you do see him, Jo! Lol


----------

